
This Is What Happens When You Repost an Instagram Photo 90 Times - m1
http://art-pete.com/art/i-am-sitting-in-stagram/
======
Turing_Machine
Facebook degrades image quality pretty bad with just one iteration. I wonder
what 80 rounds would do with that (or maybe they're using the same backend
now... not really sure).

